# epub bud



## skyrunner (Dec 28, 2010)

*http://www.epubbud.com/sell.php*

I came across info on this site when cruising the web.

free publishing software for your ebooks on almost every platform,
including graphics heavy books for ipads and iphones etc

Sound's interesting.
Has anyone come across them before and used them ?

skyrunner
designer
storyteller
article writer
wannabe ebook author

http://go-ideas.org/The_Kings_Speech.html
for my review of " The Kings Speech " movie ( Oscar contender ) 
and various illustrations


----------



## horse_girl (Apr 9, 2010)

I had one of my books show up there as a free download. I sent a DMCA takedown notice and got a very quick response.

*sigh* just one more site for illegal file sharing.


----------



## skyrunner (Dec 28, 2010)

.
You think they've set up just to steal stuff ?


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

skyrunner said:


> .
> You think they've set up just to steal stuff ?


It's funny you ask that question, because the site styles itself to mimic Youtube, and that same question was leveled at Youtube many times by publishers who were upset about people uploading copyrighted material. Youtube claims they had nothing to do with it and will be happy to take down anything that's reported to them as infringing. The same thing might actually be happening here.

I really doubt that R.A. Salvatore uploaded his novels to this service, without covers even, but yet his novels are there for anyone to download for free. Funny thing though, only one was in English, while the rest all seem to be Spanish. El Elfo Oscuro, that spells 'Drizzt'.

The site might not be designed to work as a pirate download site, but it does work that way.


----------



## skyrunner (Dec 28, 2010)

Ive done some more reading on epubbud

Someone else ( not the author ) will have uploaded it.
That would explain the Spanish maybe

The site is ligit, and free,
so maybe they don't have the staff to carefully monitor everything.

Anyone can up-load anything to epub-bud on good faith.
So its other people who are not doing the right thing.
Im sure epub will take down immediately, any book they 
find out is a copyright infringement.

-------------------

_there's a touch of animators madness at go-ideas_
http://go-ideas.org


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

The first time I read your thread title, I had to do a double-take. I live pretty close to Santa Cruz, CA, and "bud" has a whole different meaning around here. Not that I'm into that sort of thing...


----------



## NathanWrann (May 5, 2011)

Looks like it does the same thing as Smashwords (to an extent).

Someone could take a spanish language version of an R.A. Salvatore book or any of our books and upload it to SW, or Amazon for that matter (under a different author name). They might have some sort of ID system that locates books that don't belong to the uploader but that doesn't mean that some don't slip through the cracks.


----------



## nsmith1111 (Feb 17, 2012)

I ran into that site just a couple days ago ago, and had no idea I had just downloaded a book illegally.  

I was having problems retreiving my Amazon password, got frustrated and decided to buy it for my ibook app instead.  So I just googled ibook and the title, and it came right up on upubbud.  At first I thought it was just a sample, but when the entire book downloaded, I thought they must be offering it free as advertising for the upcoming movie.  It wasn't until I finished reading, and went back to buy the other 2 books in the trilogy, and they were free too, that I realized something was very wrong.  I checked other books on that site, and realized there was no way that all those best selling authors were willingly giving away their books for free. 

I immediately deleted the pirated copy, retreived my Amazon password, bought and downloaded all 3 books in the trilogy, but now I am concerned.  Did I download a virus?  Will I get sued?  I'm violently opposed to piracy, and not only feel I was "duped" not only into committing an illegal act, but one that also goes completely against my personal principles.  And on a site that's supposedly for children?  That the owners created in honor of their infant daughter they lost to strep?  

I have to wonder if the owners of that site have any idea.  I don't see how this site differs from Megaupload, which the authorities just shut down, pressing criminal charges against the owner and officers of the company.


----------

